# Rename multiple files : moving text in file name (not replacing)



## Maxjprg (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

I'm not sure that this is the good sub-forum for my question ; please excuse me if i'm wrong.

I'm using Windows 8

I need to renames multiples files :
I have a folder with 850+ files (.jpg images) ; the title of each file is always using the same patern : (no space between items)

"BGA" "Number" "_" "TextA" "_" "TextB"

For example :

"BGA1_Steve_Jobs"
or
"BGA14_Bill_Gates"

I need to renames all files to have them in this pattern :

"TextA" "_" "TextB" "_" "Number"

So with the previous example the file names become :

"Steve_Jobs_1"
and
"Bill_Gates_14"

I found on Google softwares to just erase text on multiple file name, or replace it. But not "moving it".
How can I do that so I do not have to edit all file name myself ?

Thank you very much by advance for your help.

Max


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This may not be what you want, but you can do a batch rename with Photoshop, or the free IrFanView program:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't have Photoshop here's a rather complicated method of doing what you want.
Mass Convert File Names in Windows with a Batch File [How To] | Windows 7 Maintenance | Windows Tools, Help & Guides
I'd back up the entire group before doing anything.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

The link Corday provided is similar to the method I've used in the past,awkward and time consuming, bit can be done

Start command prompt, then navigate to folder you want need, then type 'dir > dir.txt'
This will list the files in the directory and pipe the output to a txt file named 'dir.txt'. copy that file to same directory, in one copy use find/replace BGA_with BGA0_. ( rename files so you won't mess up what you have already done, normally as soon as I make dir.txt, I copy it to a file named, well say eddy.txt, then each copy is eddy1.txt and eddy2.txt, that way I have to try really really hard to mess up dir.txt while working on eddy2.txt)
then merge them which -should- give you one file with alternating BGA_* and BGA0_* files, if not experiment with the ren till you find a neutral value that gives an alternating system. (copy both elsewhere for ease) when satisfied, perform find/replace bga0(that's a zero) with nothing, then do a find/replace of BGA_ with 'ren bga_' (the order does matter)
rename txt file to bat, and run it. 

It has been a VERY LONG while since I've had to do this so copy everything to a temp directory and only try on the COPIES till it works right.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Ditto on Irfanview. It has a mass/batch rename utility.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Another great *FREE* file renamer program I use frequently:

Sherrod Computers - Web and Application development

The basic functions available should work for you, or you can register it for $19.95. Lifetime registration is $29.95. I found it that useful as to get the lifetime registration! :grin:
*


----------



## Maxjprg (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

thank you all I did a batch renaming and used the auto numerotation.

Thanks.

Max


----------

